# Waiting time for Domicillary Allowance and Carer's allowance



## lorsteph87 (4 Jul 2011)

Hi, 
My daugher has just been assessed as being autistic and we have been told to apply for domicillary allowance, and that I might be entitled to carers allowance, Im just wonderig if anyone has any idea how long is the waitingtime to find out if we qualify to get either of these payments?
Thanks for any replies


----------



## CRaff (4 Jul 2011)

It took me 8 weeks to get DCA but carers is a different story!! They received my application on the 4th of april. I got a letter to say it would take 16-20 weeks!! Anyway rang them the other day just to see how the application is coming along and I was informed that at the moment they are processing DECEMBERS applications!! I nearly died! So moral of the story is gather all your info and documentation asap and get it in! Good Luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## angela59 (5 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I applied for Carer's Allowance end January 2011, received letter of acknowledgement on 7th February.  Social Welfare Inspector called out in May to interview me, called to interview my elerly mother in early June.  I phoned last week to see how it was progressing and they hadn't received the inspectors report back yet but was told it would take at least 24 weeks as there is a huge backlog.  Hope this throws some light on subject.

Angela59


----------



## sammi (5 Jul 2011)

I was waiting about 6-7 months for the DCA and Carers All. but that was 2 years ago, I've heard they've improved the waiting times since then. You'll be backdated from the day you apply (if your approved) so at least you get a nice lump sum when it eventually comes thru


----------

